# new pics



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

well i havent posted here in awhile so i thought i would post some pics of some new snakes i just got.. here they are hope everyone likes them

tiger rat snake










ridley rat snake










suphan cobra


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

That cobra is badass dude


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice looking cobra man...

should pry see some more pics of the gaboon


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

jparker1167 said:


> well i havent posted here in awhile so i thought i would post some pics of some new snakes i just got.. here they are hope everyone likes them
> 
> suphan cobra


Nice ridleyi, one of my favorites.

I also want to compliment you on the handling technique. For the people on here that are interested in working with hots someday, check out his eyes in this picture. Though it may look as though he's looking into the camera, check a little closer, his total focus in on the head of the suphan. Never allowing outside sources to break your concentration is a key to safe handling.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Keep that away from me. haha.. I bet I won't mind it being around my arm once I get the security that it won't bite me.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Are these cobras fangless ( de-venomed?)


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice pictures. Especially the cobra picture.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow!, the next level of snake keeping. I'm not sure how I feel about that...be careful! Love those rats!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Excellent!!! You've got some nice animals mate!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Th is great...please feel free to share more. My only experience is a ball python thats about 4ft long and not too think.
My sister (yeah 15 yr/old sister) wont give him back to me...i think Ill get him back in a few months when I move into my new house!
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

bawb you have a good eye to notice that lol yea i really didnt want to take my eye off her, when people are use to keeping animals for awhile they tend to get to comfortable and do things they normally wouldnt, but they also have the experience to do some things like that she was more interested in bitting my brother with the camera then me lol. but you really need to pay focus on the animal cause in a second it could be looking at you, everyone makes mistakes no and then.

waldron taking the fangs out will only work for a while they always have new fangs waiting to come in and shed old ones. you can get venomiods which have the venom glands removed and can never produce venom again, but all my venomous snakes still have venom and are very capable of using it.

here are a few more pics

black pakistan cobra










rhino viper










puff adder










gaboon viper










moroccan cobra










sri lankan cobra


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

my goodness those are FREAKING amazing!!!







How much does one of those cobras cost? and how many snakes/how much have you spent on all your snakes?








keep them comming


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome collection you got there


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

very impressed with your collection.

Do you find keeping hots in a rack system to be dangerous at all? Since the racks are only semi-translucent at best sometimes it can be difficult to see where they are at. Which makes the risk a bit higher. Just referring to the pic of the black pakistan cobra.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks everyone, eddyhead the cost of the cobra would depend on the species and size, some are cheaper then others a normal baby monocle would prob cost ya around $ 80 - $100, the suphan was $200. but that $80 snake could turn into a $20,000 snake if you got bit hospital bills are expensive and get high fast when you get bit. a friend of mine was bit by a baby albino monocle cobra snake costs about $200 he went to the hospital and was in there less then 24 hours and the hospital bill was $18,000. i have around 65 snakes i guess the total for all of them would be around the 8k - 10k area.

mettle you can see through the rack tubs pretty good when you are looking at them but i use a hook to open most anyway, makes it easier when there is something in there that might jump out lol.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Speaking of high costs associated with hots...

baby cobra: $80-$200.
hospital bill after getting bit: $18,000.
your life: PRICELESS.

...just something to think about when it comes to these amazing animals.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

well said mettle


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Great collection...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

jparker1167 said:


> well said mettle


Thanks.

And thank you as well, once again, for sharing your awesome collection with us and the words of advice as well that go along with owning hots.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing


----------

